# Hamster Adverts



## cherrie_b

I was just browsing freeads and thought it would be a good idea to put some of the adverts on here to spread the word a little.

http://pets.uk.freeads.net/hamsters/919237/two-hamsters/view

Hamsters classifieds in Southampton : Female Hamster looking for a loving home

Hamsters classifieds in Keighley : Hamster - Free to Good Home

Hamsters classifieds in Seaford : Russian Dwarf Hamsters

Hamsters classifieds in Egham : very riendly hamster needs new home


----------



## Marcia

The first link doesn't work


----------



## cherrie_b

Thanks Marcia...I fixed it!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

do you have any in peterborugh??
Xx


----------



## cherrie_b

hmmm I shall keep an eye out for you!


----------



## cherrie_b

Preloved | free gerbils and cage other in Bexleyheath, Kent, UK


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

omgomgomggg some of these websites are ACE! cant find any for chester though.. 

do i say omg too much?


----------



## cherrie_b

haha...yes you do!

I will keep an eye out for you! I know that you like to look after small furries and they would be happy with you! 

:biggrin:


----------



## cherrie_b

Preloved | cute lickle hamster for sale in Sittingbourne, Kent, UK

FREE TO A GOOD HOME WESTGATE ON SEA, KENT
Preloved | hamster and cage for sale in Westgate-on-sea, Kent, UK

Preloved | 6 weeks old syrian hamster with cage + starter set for sale in Keighley, West Yorkshire, UK

Russian Hamsters Free East Sussex
Preloved | free for sale in Hastings, East Sussex, UK

Free Manchester, Lancs
Preloved | boistrus hamster for sale in Manchester, Lancashire, UK


----------



## Marcia

I really want another long haired syrian, if you hear of any, let me know


----------



## cherrie_b

Hamsters classifieds in Totton : Friendly Young Hamsters! Free to good homes!

Hamsters classifieds in Sutton Coldfield : Syrian and Dwarf Hamsters, P.O.A,

Hamsters classifieds in Cramlington : HAMSTERS - free to good homes

Hamsters classifieds in Holmer Green : Two Hamsters


----------



## cherrie_b

Preloved | free to a good home other in Saltburn, Cleveland, UK

Preloved | two hamsters for sale for sale in Slough, Berkshere, UK

Preloved | hamster and cage for sale in York, North Yorks, UK

Preloved | one white hamster for sale for sale in Slough, Berkshere, UK

Preloved | two hamsters for sale for sale in Slough, Berkshere, UK


----------



## thedogsmother

This thread makes me sad, how can so many people say they haven't got the time, MAKE TIME THEN. Sorry Cherrie b, well done anyway at least some of them might find nice forver homes via the forum.


----------



## Just_meeeeee

Any in Ayrshire, Scotland??


----------



## cherrie_b

I know...any that are near me shall be rehomed swiftly!! hehe! It's awful that people buy them and get rid after a week!


----------



## nickylowe40

hi peeps, i have 3 empty cages at the mo, so if anyone see any hamsters,any breed age or sex, that need new homes let me know xx


----------



## xxsamxx146

hi, brill idea of posting these, im trying to find a good breeder of dwarf hamsters, if you see any please let me know =)


----------



## cherrie_b

xxsamxx146 said:


> hi, brill idea of posting these, im trying to find a good breeder of dwarf hamsters, if you see any please let me know =)


If you tell me where abouts you are...I can!


----------



## amz543

Any in gloucestershire? or bristol?


----------



## xxsamxx146

hi sorry im stupid should of mentioned that! lol stoke-on-trent preferably but derby i can get too but closest to stoke possible would be great  im waiting ofr my tank to come cant wait


----------



## CharleyRogan

Found one in stoke!

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1031674364/ce5ea9de.html

Char
xxx


----------



## srhdufe

Any in Leeds, West Yorkshire or nearby??


----------



## corinnexx

Hi
Is there any in Tonbridge> kent?
thanks


----------

